# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Online Propecia Kopen
Hallo mensen. Mijn huisarts wil geen finasteride voor mij voorschrijven. Hij loopt een beetje achter. Ik wil het dus online bestellen. Weet iemand waar ik het voor een normale prijs in Nederland kan bestellen via Internet. Deze site ken ik, maar ziet er niet zo betrouwbaar uit:

https://generics-online-pharmacy.com

Graag suggesties!

----------


## dennis

hoi lijkt me onzin je huisarts moet het je geven of zijn er reden bepaalde ziekte of zo dat ie dat niet doet ik zou hem gewoon voor het blok zetten anders een nw huisarts zoeken dacht ik zo ik hoefde niet eens te komen ik belde en geen probleem moet bij de apotheek paar dagen wachten en betaal het zelf kijk maar op dit forem ieder krijgt het gewoon op recept van de dok gr dennis

----------


## Richard

Hoi,
Mijn huisarts wilde ook geen recept uitschrijven omdat hij het middelt.b.v. haargroei niet kende.
Ben naar de apotheek gestapt en heb e.e.a. gevraagd. Zij maken de capsules heel regelmatig voor haargroei.
Ik heb nu een verwijskaart voor de dermatollog gevraagd.Moet de huisarts je overigens geven en heb een afspraak op 24 maart met een dermatoloog die werkt met finasteride voor haargroei etc. 
Dus hetr recept is waarschijnlijk dan geen probeem meer.
Ik zit in Amsterdam en ga naar het Andreas ziekenhuis. Daar zijn twee dermatologen en beide werken met genoemd middel.
Succes man!

Richard

----------


## dennis

hoi richard echt raar dat de ene dokter er geen probleem van maakt en de ander wel zouden 1lijn moeten trekken vind ik mijn arts was het geen probleem bij mij groeit het er goed op maar alleen mn kruin gebruik 4maand finastride en saw verder afwachten gr dennis

----------


## Richard

Hoi Dennis,

Ja is ook raar, mijn huisarts kende Finasteride niet m.b.t. haargroei etc. dus schrijft hij het niet voor.
Nou ja, krijg het nu wel alleen wat omslachtiger ;-)
Groet,
Richard

----------

hebben jullie last van zogenaamde 'shedding'? Dat is massale uitval in het begin van gebruik van finasteride, omdat alle beschadigde haren in 1 keer uitvallen om nieuwe en gezonde haren te laten groeien.

Ik lees er er altijd heel veel over op haaruitval forums.

----------


## raymond

> *hebben jullie last van zogenaamde 'shedding'? Dat is massale uitval in het begin van gebruik van finasteride, omdat alle beschadigde haren in 1 keer uitvallen om nieuwe en gezonde haren te laten groeien.
> 
> Ik lees er er altijd heel veel over op haaruitval forums.*


Ik had voor mn gevoel hier wel last van toen ik aminexil gebruikte. Met aminexil ben ik overigens gestopt omdat het niet hielp en die rotzooi erg duur was. Voelde me enigszins belazerd. Ik neem nu finasteride bijna 3 maanden, merk nog niks van de werking. Je leest wel vaak dat het 3 tot 6 maanden duurt voordat finasteride gaat werken, dus wacht ik nog even af.

----------


## Richard

hebben jullie last van zogenaamde 'shedding'? Dat is massale uitval in het begin van gebruik van finasteride, omdat alle beschadigde haren in 1 keer uitvallen om nieuwe en gezonde haren te laten groeien. 

Hoi,
Ik ga de 24e maart naar de dermatoloog en zal dat zeker navragen en kom daar dus op terug!
Mocht je eerder iets meer weten dan verneem ik dat graag!

Groet,
Richard

----------


## dennis

in tijd gebeurde die uit val dan in de eerst maand of zo ik merkte dat mijn uitval stopte gelijk maar na 3maand finasteride en saw ging het opeens erg uitvallen een week lang om vervolgens te stoppen dus klopt wel een beetje dat verhaal dacht ik zo maar waneer had jij dat dan gr dennis

----------


## dennis

o sorry nu lees ik het goed jij had dat ook gelezen zag ik maar de vraag blijft heb je ook gelezen welk tijd daar over heen gaat over die schedding gr dennis

----------

Ja best scary, geen zin om plotseling superkaal te worden, ook al is het tijdelijk. Mijn haaruitval is namelijk nog niet zo zichtbaar.

----------


## stryker79

Ik zal zelf niet meer bij grote pharmacy websites finasteride bestellen. De merken Propecia en Proscar zijn zo goed als altijd namaak en komen uit ondergronds lab. Hetzelfde geldt voor de generieke finasteride. 

Je kunt beter een kleine webshop zoeken die transparant is. Ik koop zelf al geruime tijd bij YVSO. Allemaal authentiek. https://young-vs-old.com/nl/

----------


## delavned

Propecia (finasteride) bestellen 
Via onze internationale partnersite kunt u snel, makkelijk en veilig goedkope Propecia (finasteride) bestellen. Vervolgens wordt uw bestelling door de apotheek per post naar u verstuurd. Betalen kan op verschillende manieren; Overschrijving of met diverse creditcard's.

Nu aanbieding op alle medicijnen! KIJK SNEL BIJ ACTIES!

----------

